# what coolant should I use



## kaidengua (Jul 17, 2006)

manual says 50% ethylene glycol anti freeze coolants only, is there any recommended brand for it?
Thanks


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

kaidengua said:


> manual says 50% ethylene glycol anti freeze coolants only, is there any recommended brand for it?
> Thanks



virtually any antifreeze is ethylene glycol. u can use any antifreeze, cheap ones are A-Ok. just dont' get the 50/50 premix ones, you're payin $4/gal for friggin water.. just get the concentrate and buy a gal of distilled h2o for $1. 

u can flush w/ hose water tho


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

ok i just did this - 

buy a gal of coolant & 2 gal of distilled h2o. first drain the coolant, if u are anal u can unplug the engine drain plug as well (i didnt). then fill w/ 1 qt coolant + 5 qt distilled h2o and run the engine til the fan comes on. drain again, and then add 3 qt coolant + 3 qt distilled h2o, and burp the system. 

real easy, have fun & make sure u dispose the old coolant properly


*btw, since not all coolant ever comes out, you're actually diluting out the coolant inside w/ the addition of h2o. but 50/50 is only required if you see -30F regularly. if you're still worried then adjust the mixture ratio.


----------



## kaidengua (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks.
It is helpful


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I use Toyota Red Coolant and bottled water. The price for 1gallon of this coolant is $8. I read an article somewhere that this is the preferred JDM cooling fluid.:thumbup:


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

no prob.


be careful though, it seems like nissan radiators are tricky to completely purge trapped air. it took me a while to completely get rid of teh air. 

how do u know? after you fill w/ new coolant, check if the heater/hot air is coming out.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

been using the BMW blue coolant on my cars. good thing to, since they're very visible if ever a leak should occur.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> been using the BMW blue coolant on my cars. good thing to, since they're very visible if ever a leak should occur.


How much for a gallon? I've never heard of blue coolant b4.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

SupraMK3 said:


> How much for a gallon? I've never heard of blue coolant b4.


$16 for a gallon.


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

are b14 radiators made of aluminum? bmw ones are.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Nissan radiators are not aluminum. that's why some people switch over to the Koyo unit.


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

ok well then bmw coolant is absolutely not necessary, other than if you want the cool blue color. bmw uses proprietary coolant formula specific for their aluminum cooling systems


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ProV1 said:


> OK well then BMW coolant is absolutely not necessary, other than if you want the cool blue color. BMW uses proprietary coolant formula specific for their aluminum cooling systems


i just use it because of its abundance. well, to me anyway.
and no, i don't steal it, i pay list on it.


----------

